# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Gerrit stelt zich voor

## keldine22

Hoi,

Ik ben Gerrit en help mensen met klachten van het spijsverteringsstelsel, keel en longen, blaasproblemen, huid problemen en verantwoord afvallen. Ik doe dit door bepaalde natuurproducten te adviseren. Ga bv. voor meer info over klachten van het spijsverteringskanaal naar mjn website lichaam-in-balans.nl


Graag tot horens.

Vriendelije groet,

Gerrit

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Gerrit, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Fijn dat je andere leden wilt verder helpen met hun klachten. Dat kan makkelijk door te antwoorden op hun vragen.

Een vriendelijke gezondheidsgroet, Leontien

----------

